# does anyone use an ambassaduer............... help please



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

i was looking at getting another jack reel and after using an abu 6500c before, I have decided to perhaps go that way again,

do any of you guys use the abu 6500c3 or c4 from your yak. 
my main concern is the salt water getting into the reel from the yak,
i know the c4 has an extra bearing than the c3 thus more chance of locking up with corosion i guess.

can anyone shed any light or experience on this issue.

BCF are doing the c4 in a combo for $180


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep,

Have an Ambassador reel from ages back and just bought a new one. Very happy with them. The old one had corrosion on the outside but the inside I think will see me out. Fortunately the newer models seem to have better anti corrosion finishing but only time will tell. Very simple and reliable.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks RH,

i guess my main concern is the ammount of salt spray that the reel will have to endure whilst on the yak. I know the c4s have an extra bearing, does anyone know if this is better or worse than the c3 which has one less bearing.

all ive heard in the past is that the more bearings etc the more likely the reel is to rust and lock up, thus why the TSS4s have been such a great reel and can withstahd heaps of salt.

my old c3 was exellent and it was pretty neglected so if the c4 is as good a hardyness wise il grab one.

any more tips guys


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben if you rinse after each outing and service your reels, buy the reel you are happy with, I really can't see that it matters a damn how many bearings there are in a serviced reel mate.

There is only one reel you can ignore and thats Alvey, the rest have to be maintained.....I've been unfair on Alvey, I hose them when replacing the line :lol:


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a c3 and c4 and have never had them serviced in the four years I have used them. I always oil them and spray them with lanolin spray after each use. I also use the puratap water from the kitchen to rinse them before oiling and storing ( Adelaide tap water would probably eat more of the reel away than salt water). They are great reels and I love them for their simplicity. Use them mostly for trolling lures and they get very very wet. When I paddled the Coorong for 9 days last year they survived no worries, didn't have enough water to rinse them well for that period and they were fine. The outside body has corroded ever so slightly but not worth worrying about.

Probably should rebuild them soon.... I rebuilt my Alvey after years of abuse and found that it made a great difference to the drag setup!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys thanks for the tips

Matt, have you found the c4 to be better than the c3?
i can get a c3 but its only $20 more for the c4

hey mate Adelaide water is great, u aint seen bad water until u move to qld mayte hehe


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

All my overheads are abu. My main jack outfit is a berkly im7 (8-15kg) with a abu 5600ulc loaded with 15kg spider wire, it is a dream to cast and the reel has never given any problems


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a 6500 and a 7000 they are both about 15 years old, had a lot of use and are still in very good condition

All I would say is they are not so suitable for flicking around the lighter lures and SP's, you need a bit more weight compared to an egg beater.

Great reels

Peter


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah thats ok, 
what i wanted this reel for is trolling livies and large hard bodies around the canals. I would also like it if the reel could double as a large bait/trolling reef for offshore/bay fishing


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Ben
I use an Abu 6600 lever drag for trolling etc, actually it's my jack reel although I've never caught a jack on it yet!
If you can get one at the right price it's worth considering!

Chris


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Occy
I've got to tell you that he is better looking than me 

Chris


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Ben, I cant really tell any significant difference bewteen the two reels, maybe the c4 is smoother. I probably think this mainly because I know it has a fourth bearing. I don't think you'd be disappointed with either choice. Good luck.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gunston said:


> Occy
> I've got to tell you that he is better looking than me
> 
> Chris


 Chris , Richo told me it was you :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

